# Serum Hoa thảo giúp giảm mụn, hết thâm, se khít lỗ chân lông có thật thế ko các mom?



## Bảo Bình (23/6/21)

Cứ đến kỳ dâu là lại vài cái mụn sưng bự chảng ở mặt, sau đó là thâm mụn cả tháng ko hết, cộng thêm da thì lỗ chân lông to, hay đổ dầu từa lưa,  rầu quá trời luôn. E uống cả viên nội tiết rồi mà ko cải thiện là mấy, nên muốn tìm serum trị mụn xem có khắc phục được mấy vđ này ko, thấy trên mấy gr mần đẹp mng khen serum Hoa Thảo lắm, brand việt lại an toàn cho cả da nhạy cảm. Ko biết nhà m có mom nào dùng loại này chưa, serum Hoa thảo giúp giảm mụn, hết thâm, se khít lỗ chân lông có thật thế ko các mom? mom nào có thông tin chia sẻ giùm em


----------



## hoaduonghd2x (23/6/21)

Serum Hoa thảo giúp giảm mụn, hết thâm, se khít lỗ chân lông có thật thế ko các m ?
Em mụn viêm rồi thâm mụn quá trời luôn
Tìm đủ loại thử đủ thứ rồi mà vẫn chẳng đâu vào đâu
Nếu serum Hoa Thảo này tốt thì em sẽ mua thử coi như thế nào ạ


----------



## HuongLee (24/6/21)

hoaduonghd2x nói:


> Serum Hoa thảo giúp giảm mụn, hết thâm, se khít lỗ chân lông có thật thế ko các m ?
> Em mụn viêm rồi thâm mụn quá trời luôn
> Tìm đủ loại thử đủ thứ rồi mà vẫn chẳng đâu vào đâu
> Nếu serum Hoa Thảo này tốt thì em sẽ mua thử coi như thế nào ạ


Theo đánh giá cá nhân của mình thì serum Hoa thảo này dùng rất thích và hiệu quả cao bạn nhé. 
- Giảm mụn, bớt thâm mụn sau vài lần sử dụng
- Se khít lỗ chân lông sau khoảng 2-3 tuần 
- Giúp da căng bóng mềm mịn hơn trước
Dùng được cho mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm nhất ạ 
Bạn có thể xem thông tin cụ thể hơn ở đây này Tinh chất Hoa Thảo


----------



## Bảo Bình (25/6/21)

HuongLee nói:


> Theo đánh giá cá nhân của mình thì serum Hoa thảo này dùng rất thích và hiệu quả cao bạn nhé.
> - Giảm mụn, bớt thâm mụn sau vài lần sử dụng
> - Se khít lỗ chân lông sau khoảng 2-3 tuần
> - Giúp da căng bóng mềm mịn hơn trước
> ...


Cảm ơn c nhiều ạ. Thế thì em cũng yên tâm hơn rồi ạ, em sẽ liên hệ thử xem nếu ok thì chắc em mua 1 lọ serum Hoa Thảo dùng 1 thời gian xem thế nào, hy vọng sẽ cải thiện đc ạ


----------



## yeuthuongvotan (25/6/21)

Em đang dùng serum Hoa Thảo này đây chị ơi. dùng ưng cái bụng quá trời luôn đấy. Texture hơi kỳ chút nhưng apply lên thì ok, 1 lúc là khô thoáng mặt, mùi ko kiểu thơm nc hoa nhưng cũng ok không khó chịu gì hết.
Mụn sưng viêm đỡ hơn nhiều, nói chung giảm mụn đỡ hẳn thâm mụn đó ạ. Em dùng qua nhiều loại serum rồi có cả serum đặc trị nhưng đánh giá rất cao bé serum này ạ.
Hàng việt nam chất lượng cao, hài lòng lắm


----------

